# Now I am sad and want one of my own



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Some of you have heard about my cousin. Well a few months ago things got worse, my aunt died. She was living with her 2 adult children and 3 grandchildren. I have helped her out so many times. She is a single low income mother. Now that my aunt is gone I am in as far as someone can be. She has lived in a rental for 14 years and now I am helping her get into BC Housing. She has 2 dogs, 2 farrets, 10 cats and my aunts 2 cats. I am looking for a loving home for my aunts 2 cats and will be for her cats one day soon. So her two dogs dug undr the fence and got out last Friday night. One came home and the other never did. Short of it is I found her and brought her home. Since my cousin will have to re home her soon anyways I had a few friends interested. She was here for 4 nights and now I miss her like crazy. She had the best personality and followed me all over. The thing is she is a husky and a bit to big of a dog for me. So now I am looking for a small breed female dog that will not cost an arm and a leg.

Yorkie is the breed that I am interested in. So I thought I would see if anyone here knew or can keep their ears open. i am open to other small breeds as well or a cocker if I found one I liked.

Thanks*


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Get a yorkie or most other small breed dogs & it'll cost you in the long run. Vet bills, vet bills and more vet bills. Love "breeders" whose biggest goal is to produce the smallest possible dog with no regard for actual breed standard or health.

I'm sure if you wait until March, the Christmas puppies will be hitting the shelters once the unruly 4 months sets in.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I was thinking more along the lines of someone from here or a family/friend member that bred their puppy not for profit. That they took the care not to breed for making that 'next best thing'. Sometimes there are accident and people just want the best possible home for their puppies. Caudia was someone like that. She is a great person and wanted good homes for her puppies that were an accident due to someone else. Those ones were to big for me as well. I don't want to support back yard breeders and I have been looking at shelters and even the Cocker rescue but they are based in Victoria.*


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i would investigate cocker spaniels. I have been told they are not always the best with children when my daughter was viciously attacked in the face by the one that was given to us because the girl "didn't have time for her". Just my experience. maybe get some other personal opinions on them.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I grew up with two cockers and was around many as my mother was a breeder. Back then pure puppies were only $300. I can't believe people are asking $1000 or even more for a dog. Specially a mix. They were known as mutts when I was growing up and people didn't want them. Now thats all that people want and keep trying to make designer dogs and smaller or doodle this and doodle that. What the hell? *


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a cocker spaniel and she grew up with kids of all ages,as I ran my own licensed family daycare and never had any problems. But now that she is 14 years old...she's grumpy and will not tolerate little kids near her. You should check out the SPCA and I'm pretty sure you will be able to find one there.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone who breeds a litter of dogs and is not a registered, ethical breeder interested in improving their breed is, as far as I am concerned, a backyard breeder. You will find in the lower mainland LOTS of people doing this with tiny mutt dogs (as you said, doodle this and doodle that) and pit bulls.

As for accidents...I can't even fathom how that could happen unless someone was being highly irresponsible. I know several whippet breeders with multiple unfixed dogs in the home with no accidents in decades.

Anyway, my point is - if I were in your shoes, I would either support an ethical breeder or adopt a dog. There are breed specific rescues all over, and in many cases people involved will be willing to travel. I just did a quick search on Petfinder for adoptable, small and medium dogs in the lower mainland - there are lots!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Clockers are mostly trouble. Another breed that was ruined. Skin and ear problems. Eye problems, nasty..I'd check the pound, SPCA, petcetera, they all adopt dogs. 
Even costly to adopt. And vet bills are alot...

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235417,-123.185145


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So now u want a dog Jen? I dont blame u for falling in love with her and missing her now. Is hard when u have pets, u get attached to them.
Too bad u dont want a big dog, i want to look for a home for mine, having 2 is too much for me at the moment and he still technically a puppy.
Hopefully u will find a cuty, check at spca too


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two yorkies and they are the best.when I'm tired so are they and they are so easy to please.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ya Claudia he is a bit big. Bolt comes over here for a few hours and I feel tired when he leaves. lol Chahala would like to do dog shows with a yorkie. When my cousin was young he had a Yorkie and her name was Pebbles. He died in grade 7. So I would like to get a Yorkie and name her Silver Pebble Pebbie for short in his Honor. I could have a British bull dog if I wanted, but not really liking them so much. My friend is starting to volunteer at the Richmond SPCA so she is going to put in a work there and keep her eyes open. There was someone on here that was breeding Morkies, but that was before the site went down and I can't remember who it was.*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Morkies are mutts. That was hiimmikes past gf Leah. Don't forget grooming fees..on long coated x breeds. : ) about 50 bucks a haircut. 
Showing dogs you'd have to have a high quality yorkie..and it's very political and competitive, to show a yorkie their hair has to be wrapped..and never let the dog touch a carpet or play outside I'm case they break a hair. I used to try show yorkies . In the end I decided my dogs were little ratters like they were meant to be. 
Talk to shaobo he had pics up of yorkie pups recently.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275093,-122.835573


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*She was thinking more of the jumping and stuff but it was just a thought. Not the look at me dog shows. Hr friend goes every now and then to mostly play. I don't care about some pure bred dog, I want a family dog. I am not going to breed it. I would adopt one as well, but would want a younger one to get used to us and all that. If it happens it does. I am not running out tomorrow just to get a dog. If it is meant to be it will be.*


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

We have a small shitzu. When my daughter, who has since moved out, picked the dog up to show it to me - I said we'll not buy a little lap dog like that. Well I have to say these dogs are awesome. the only time this dog barks is when it's dreaming. I AM NOT KIDDING. It has an awesome personality. It follows me around but just likes company. I go out to the garage or work in the yard he follows and sits down and watches. 

They can be a little expensive probably $500 to $750 but when look at the cost of a dog over it's life the initial cost is small.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh ok agility training. That would be fun for your daughter.
I'll keep my eye open.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275069,-122.835523


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I saw the cutest half pom half shitzu for only $250 but they are up in 100 mile house. That is just a tad bit far for me to drive. lol If it was closer I would so get one.*


----------

